# ¿ Cómo hacer un amplificador con transistores para trenes ?



## vitany666 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola a todos,  estudio electrónica en el tec de la laguna, y ahora estoy en un proyecto de trenes a escala, y  hay tipos de mi equipo que han estado mas tiempo que yo en eso de los trenes y  tienen trenes digítale que tiene sonido y todo eso, y como yo no tengo dinero para comprarme uno de esos pues quería hacer el mío.
El caso esta es la idea, con un mp3 ponerle sonidos de tren para que los reproduzca, pero aquí viene lo complicado, como conectando una bocina de 8Ω no es suficiente para que se escuche pues quería saber como es que puedo agrandar la potencia sin tener que poner una bocina mas grande ya que no hay mucho espacio.
Crear un amplificador solo con transistores, por que lo que tengo entendido es que los transistores su función básica es amplificar si alguien sabe como dígame por favor o explíquenme como le podría  hacer , ha y tiene que trabajar 3.7v o si no a 9.7 por que planeo usar una pila, mis entradas de audio son 2, es la entrada de audio 2.0 la tipica.


----------



## pandacba (Jul 26, 2011)

lo que necesitas es un micro amplificador pero con 3.7V no vas conseguri una buena potencia, con 9V si vas aconseguir un poco más pero una bateria de ese tipo no te durara nada lo mejor es hacerlo con un CI pequeño cono el TDA2822, buscate la hoja de datos del mimso y comentanos si te puede ser útil


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 26, 2011)

Con un lm386 que trabaja de 4 a 12v


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola. 
Prueba esto.

 

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## vitany666 (Jul 26, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> Prueba esto.
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 57312
> ...




gracias elaficionado nomas dos preguntas en el vr1 ¿que es? es un potenciometro y en el q1 que tipo de transistor es? es un 2n2222?


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 26, 2011)

Hola.

Sí, puede ser ese transistor u otro equivalente.
Vr1 es cualquier potenciómetro, 10k por ej.
Ese circuito es sólo de prueba. Sí funciona bien, sino, el LM356 es una biena opción.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## treblo (Feb 25, 2013)

Que tal, alguien conoce algún circuito donde simule la bocina de un tren, pero que no tenga que usar un mp3 como mencionan arriba, sino que apretando un botos imite al sonido de una bocina, es posible esto?

Gracias y saludos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 25, 2013)

Hay unos integrados que graban unos 20 segundos de sudio , y pueden reproducirlo hasta 1 watt de salida , un lorito .

Así que hasta podrias grabar sonidos reales , y tienen direccionamientos para grabas varios de menor duración.

http://www.google.com.ar/#hl=es&saf...44,d.eWU&fp=ac36f7bc7680e249&biw=1024&bih=595

Saludos !


----------

